# How do you do your bent over barbell rows?



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

I believe the bent over barbell row is probably one of if not the best back exercise. When i train my backk this is always the first exercise I do unless i do deadlifts. The way i hold th ebar is with palms facing outwards. I feel this works more and i can not do as much weight with this technique where as if i had my palms facing toward me I can do a lot more. How do you do your bent over rows and why?


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

No one?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I do Yates style & T-bars


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

OK but if you was to do normal bent over barbell rows would you use a overhand or underhand grip?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I use overhand for both ~& used to when I did normal BOR

HTH


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I prefer to do dumbell rows as I can then use my free hand to support myself.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

monkeybiker said:


> I prefer to do dumbell rows as I can then use my free hand to support myself.


x 2, prefer single arm db rows - seem to grow better from them.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey mate, I do overhand really, and if I do biceps with my back like I have in the past I'll use an underhand grip..

Do you go fully over like a 90 degree stance or a 45 degree stance?

Do you let the bar hit the floor like a pendlay row or do you keep it above the floor?

Just wondering


----------



## little_jm (Feb 8, 2010)

I used to do overhand but lately tried underhand and like it a lot, i feel i can get a really nice contraction.

If im doing 2 -3 working sets ill usually use both under and overhand


----------



## ed220 (Mar 7, 2010)

I normally bend over about 45 degrees with a little bit of body movement.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

xpower said:


> I do Yates style & T-bars


Any clips of this workout ?


----------



## bry1990 (Jun 16, 2010)

yates rows for me!

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/lifestyles/2010-md-spring-seminar/2663-gaspari-nutrition-presents-the-md-seminar-dorian-yates-backtraining.html


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Stopped doing bent over bb rows ages ago - just too much load on your lower back and the range of motion is limited (especially if you're one of those much-hated fatties like me). My back's not suffered as a consequence. As I keep wittering on... your muscles don't have a clue what exercise you're doing, only how hard you're asking them to work. :thumb:


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Stopped doing bent over bb rows ages ago - just too much load on your lower back and the range of motion is limited (especially if you're one of those much-hated fatties like me). My back's not suffered as a consequence. As I keep wittering on... your muscles don't have a clue what exercise you're doing, only how hard you're asking them to work. :thumb:


Well, a good thing to do is stand over a bench on a spotting part mate, and if you can fit between the bars theres an awesome range of motion, I stand on a slight platform so I can go deeper - My lats get hit a bit more because it completely drags them out..

Do you do one type of rowing though mate?


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Interesting stuff. I use overhand grip, tried underhand but didn't get on with it. I haven't the flexibility to bend at ninety degrees so I tend to deadlift from the floor, bend knees slightly, lean forward as far as is comfortable (probable slightly less than forty five) and row.

One question though. When doing the rowing part of the movement, should arms stay tight to the body or flare outwards? I've done both and can't decide which is better.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

SamG said:


> Interesting stuff. I use overhand grip, tried underhand but didn't get on with it. I haven't the flexibility to bend at ninety degrees so I tend to deadlift from the floor, bend knees slightly, lean forward as far as is comfortable (probable slightly less than forty five) and row.
> 
> One question though. When doing the rowing part of the movement, should arms stay tight to the body or flare outwards? I've done both and can't decide which is better.


I often wonder this, butI normally flare slightly and hold up the top of the row for 1-2 seconds and lower it... If this helps.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Always do overhand. Too many horror stories of heavy weights & torn biceps when doing underhand.


----------



## chorscroft (Jan 21, 2011)

Anyone here do pendlay rows instead? What's the pros/cons between pendlay and barbell rows?


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

chorscroft said:


> Anyone here do pendlay rows instead? What's the pros/cons between pendlay and barbell rows?


Pendlay rows give you a deeper stretch apparently, I used to do them... prefer bent over rows though. Or Yates.


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Ive never done barbell rows regularly as most back days i do deadlifts and then go onto pulldown/pullover movements. Although last week i tried some bent rows on the smith machine as my 3rd exercise, using an overhand grip a couple of inches wider than shoulder width, and they where amazing. Could really feel it in the middle of my back when i squeezed my lats at the top of the movement. Definitly going to make them a regular part of my workout now.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Anyone tried Yates Rows?? Any good for lat/middle back development??


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Are BB BOR's meant to be done at 45 degree angle? I always thought they were supposed to be done at 90 degree back bent right over? This is how I have been doing them should I stop doing them like this?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Dtlv74 said:


> x 2, prefer single arm db rows - seem to grow better from them.


I do BB rows and DB rows alternately, just to mix it up a bit.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

On The Rise said:


> Are BB BOR's meant to be done at 45 degree angle? I always thought they were supposed to be done at 90 degree back bent right over? This is how I have been doing them should I stop doing them like this?


I do em at 90 fella.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

pendlay rows and tbar (using the V thingy) for me depending on what routine im doing at the time.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

underhand as it is kinder on the shoulders.


----------

